# BMC Roadracer



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello, Im seriously considering a roadracer and was wondering what everyones experience is with them. Would I be able to run 25mm tires? I do not have a dealer that is very close to me so that is a slight concern as well (2hrs away). Is this a semi relaxed geometry bike? Im a big powerful but not abusive type rider if that means anything.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Check this: Competitive Cyclist Reviews the BMC Road Racer SL 01 - YouTube


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I liked mine when I had it. I really miss it now and you can definitely fit 25c tires in there. Nice bike. Light, quick handlig, and stiff.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

JC650 said:


> Hello, Im seriously considering a roadracer and was wondering what everyones experience is with them. Would I be able to run 25mm tires? I do not have a dealer that is very close to me so that is a slight concern as well (2hrs away). Is this a semi relaxed geometry bike? Im a big powerful but not abusive type rider if that means anything.


I'm running 25's currently without issue. There's plenty of room still. It is a semi-relaxed geometry (you can tell by the head tube length). 
I like mine. What's good about it: power transfer is excellent. When you get up out of the saddle, it gets up and goes. This would be a perfect bike for a crit racer. The shifting of the Ultegra up front is excellent. The back is so-so, but maybe the shifting of my 8sp Sora and my previous 7800 Dura Ace has spoiled me. 
The ride quality is ok, it's not the smoothest, but it's not harsh. The DT Swiss wheels are strong, but the bearings aren't nearly as smooth as the Neuvation wheels on my other bike. 
In all honesty, if I were buying a bike today, I'd probably pick a Cervelo RS or a Trek Domane over it. I actually liked my aluminum SL01 more, too bad it's already sold.:cryin:


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ironically, the Cervelo RS is the other bike on my short list. Im concerned about the ability to put 25's on the RS though. I know it sounds shallow but I just love the looks of the BMC.


----------



## lacoucouille (Aug 7, 2012)

*I just bought the SL01*

I just purchased my first road bike a bmc sl01 (105) and although I'm concerned that I was sized wrong for the bike, the bike itself is fantastic never the less. Its a great bike that you would be satisfied with in my opinion.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

I absolutely love my SL01 Road Racer. The only bike I would trade it for right now is an SLR01, TMR01, or maybe the right color RM01. The Ultegra components are nice, the DT Swiss wheels roll very well. I roll on a set of 50mm carbons regularly, but if I hit the mountains then I put the DT Swiss wheels on. I've raced mine in crits and ridden in Gran Fondos, works great on both. 

older pic, I've lowered my handlebars a little more since.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Why everybody using BMC slams the saddle all the way to the front???


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

ultraman6970 said:


> Why everybody using BMC slams the saddle all the way to the front???


I am between 54 and 57cm frames, chose the 57 because it felt better. I haven't adjusted the seat, it feels good the way it is. Don't think this is strictly BMC riders that are doing it.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

ultraman6970 said:


> Why everybody using BMC slams the saddle all the way to the front???


Because people don't get them fit properly? The top tubes are long for their sizing, and thus people slam their seat forward. I have a 54 but I wish I had gotten a 51 because I can't quite low enough on mine


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

reality_V2 said:


> Because people don't get them fit properly? The top tubes are long for their sizing, and thus people slam their seat forward. I have a 54 but I wish I had gotten a 51 because I can't quite low enough on mine


Maybe. Of course as you know, the optimum position of the saddle is determined with respect to the crank which is independent of the the length of the top tube. If the bars are too far away after that, a shorter stem is called for, not moving the saddle forward.


----------



## Naixed (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the same model as twin001. I really love this bike. My boss who actually rides a super six looked at my bike and said, "its like the ferrari of bikes". From the Aero seat post, naked carbon, and the unique trademark of the top tube.


----------

